# Brown or Cafe Au Lait?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He's Cafe and probably with lighten more


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

And he's is super cute


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey, welcome back  So Teddy's going through an extended teenage phase, huh?


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

twyla said:


> He's Cafe and probably with lighten more


That's what my gut said, too. Because he's so young and changing so quickly all of a sudden. And thank you. 



zooeysmom said:


> Hey, welcome back  So Teddy's going through an extended teenage phase, huh?


 Hey! Thanks! Good to be back. I've been lurking for a few days now. 

And, yes, he is a headstrong, teenager behaving mess. But mostly in a hysterical, wild man way. We haven't had him neutered yet (still deciding on that) and I think that probably has a lot to do with it. Funny thing is that I have a hormonal 13yo dd, too...they both are a little nuts and irrational at times.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad you are back too,

Beatrice, my Cafe girl started clearing/lightening in earnest at that age.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He's adorable - I love that photo of him next to his name sake - Teddy Bear.


----------

